# 2016 SLX vs 2018 Tourist



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Maximilian said:


> Hi,
> I've got the chance to get the Burton SLX 2016 for 245€ and the Burton Tourist 2018 for 230€ what boots should I prefer in terms of longevity? Is it a problem for the Slx, that they are probably produced almost 3 years ago or will they still outlast the 2018 Tourist?
> Every experience with either of those boots is welcome.


Are you planning to do much splitboard touring? If no, the answer is pretty obvious: the Tourist is q pretty nice (if slightly soft) splitboarding boot, but otherwise pointless.
Whether 2-3 years of storage did damage depends on the conditions. In a hot and humid environment like the tropics, then the glue might have started to deteriorate. In moderate or climate controlled conditions the boots should last a long time.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks, so you wouldn't recommend the tourist if not for splitboarding? I thought I could use him as an all mountain boot as well. Where is the difference besides the negative flex to maybe an ion? And what is the problem with the negative flex, cause you have the highback of the bindings anyway don't you?
Sorry if these questions might be stupid, but it's the first time I'm buying new boots, my former ones were second hand no name boots^^


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

2016 was a great Burton boots year. SLX has the Infinite Ride liner which virtually does not break down. And the Slx is known to retain its flex for a long time. If its in proper condition I also recommend the SLX.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2018)

The SLX are never used boots I bought them new. So I tend to the SLX now, hope they arrive soon.
But then I've a second question. I could also get the 2018 SLX for 340€, is it worth the additional 95€ compared to the 2016 model? Or should I even prefer the Inifinite Ride Liner over the Life+ Liner from the 2018 model?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> The SLX is are never used boots I bought them new. So I tend to the SLX now, hope they arrive soon.
> But then I've a second question. I could also get the 2018 SLX for 340€, is it worth the additional 95€ compared to the 2016 model? Or should I even prefer the Inifinite Ride Liner over the Life+ Liner from the 2018 model?




That is highly subjective. I prefer the Infinite but many didn’t like them because they took a long time to break in. Highly suggest getting them heat molded to speed things up. For me Life liners were comfy out of the box without heat mold and seems to hold up so far - I have about 30 days in them so far. So if you factor in the price of a heat mold for the Infinite liners at a store, the 2018 Slx aren’t that much more expensive.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay, thats true. I ordered them both now =)


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2018)

So the 2018 SLX arrived already but sadly they are too wide in the heal area so that I get too much heel lift -.- Hope the 2016 SLX are a bit more narrow.
Can somebody tell me where the downside of the Tourist Boots for resort or park riding is? What is the problem with negative flex? Because they fit me quite good.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Maximilian said:


> So the 2018 SLX arrived already but sadly they are too wide in the heal area so that I get too much heel lift -.- Hope the 2016 SLX are a bit more narrow.
> Can somebody tell me where the downside of the Tourist Boots for resort or park riding is? What is the problem with negative flex? Because they fit me quite good.


Negative flex thing affect fit around the calf. Sole is designed for hiking which means you lose a lot of board feel and you're slightly elevated.

In any case, have you done proper foot sizing (like explained here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html). Because if the SLX is too loose you probably won't have much joy with the same size Tourist.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2018)

I've got the 2016 SLX now and they fit much better (more narrow around the ankle) but I got a bit of a pressure point on the left inner ankle where this j-bar sits. Do you guys think heat molding would eliminate that pressure point?


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Never tried the 2016 SLX with the Infinite liner but been told it gets veery stinky  

Loved the 2018 SLX but had to return them - fit too big in a different size and the smaller size was not available. 2018 Tourist is like Ion upper & Driver X sole: great for me. I do split, and also ride them inbounds and have no complaints whatsoever but yes, the sole is not designed for board feel.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 3, 2018)

I can imagine that they getting stinky, wore them about one hour at home and my feet started to sweat...I already returned the Tourist, cause of the feedback here and consider taking the 2016 SLX (because as you mentioned the 2018 is too wide) or the 2018 Ion leather edition.


----------

